# Sailing in Nashville,TN, Percy Priest Lake



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello I'm a student at Nashville's ITT Tech. I became interested in sailing a while back but never had time for it. I was wondering if there are any members on here sailing on Percy Priest Lake in Nashville that are willing to introduce a newbie to sailboats and sailing as I would love to learn more.


----------



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm no longer there, but your post brings back some great memories. When I was living in Nashville, 1978, that's when I bought my first sailboat (Catalina 22) and I kept it on Percy Priest. There was a wide mix of boats at that time, sail, power, houseboats, bass boats. I'm glad to see that sailboats still are part of the mix. It was a nice body of water to learn to sail on. I had the pleasure of meeting a sailing couple, Ron and Barbara. And they taught me a lot at the time. I hope there is someone like that there today that will do the same for you. My only piece of advise I can offer is be carefull where you anchor. There is all kinds of stuff at the bottom of that dam and I lost more than one anchor. Good luck and enjoy your new found interest.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

Are there any public ramps on the lake capable of launching 22' sailboat? We have friends near Lebanon and I was looking at this lake to take them sailing on next time we make the trip up there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah, normally evertime i drive out to the "beach" (out by the dam) i see atleast 3-5 sailboats at the least... I have just been driving around and i know there are atleast 2 local boat ramps that I have found, now whether they can launch your boat, im a newbie so would not know lol sorry... I might search around some tonight and see if I can find out though.. I know one of the public boat ramps is out by the bmx track and mountain biking trails ( interest for if you have younger ones )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Found Information On Percy Priest's Marina Information,

Marinas on J. Percy Priest Lake 

J. Percy Priest Lake offers four commercial marinas and one municipal marina that provide a wide variety of services for visitors to the lake. Services such as fuel, private boat moorage, electrical and water hookups, boat rentals, fishing and marine supplies, restaurants and snack bars, and restrooms are offered by each commercial facility. To encourage boaters to follow “No Discharge” policy regarding proper disposal of treated or untreated sewage, each marina provides vessel pumpout services for a small fee. 

Elm Hill Marina
3361 Bell Road
Nashville, Tennessee 37214
(615) 889-5363
elmhillmarina.com

Hamilton Creek Sailboat Marina 
2901 Bell Road 
Nashville, Tennessee 37214 
(615) 862-8472
nashville.gov/parks/marina.htm

Fate Sanders Marina 
3157 Weakly Lane 
Smyrna, Tennessee 37167 
(615) 459-6219 
fatesandersmarina.net

Nashvillle Shores Yacht Club and Marina 
4001 Bell Road 
Hermitage, Tennessee 37076 
(615) 883-0413 
nashvilleshores.com

Four Corners Marina 
4027 Lavergne-Couchville Pike 
Antioch, Tennessee 37013 
(615) 641-9523 
4cornersmarina.com

Percy Priest Marina & Yacht Club
ppyc.org

I have personally been to both of the marinas on bell road...Hope this helps out!!!


----------



## mark22952 (Apr 11, 2009)

*sailing*

Have you had anyone interested in sailing with you? If not email me at yahoo user mark525260


----------

